# Types of outdoor housing



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Which is the best kind of outdoor housing? It would be on a wooden patio, against a brick wall, if that makes a difference ( they wouldn't be able to burrow out) Also- we do have a fox problem. Please take into account that although I am prepared to spend money, I do not own a money tree, and I'd like to have money left for toys etc.
Out of-
A large rabbit hutch ( double decker 5ft)
Similar to this-http:// http://www.buttercupfarm.co.uk/5-chartwell-double-rabbit-guinea-pig-hutch.html?gclid=CJSokuebt8ICFVDKtAodyEkAlA

Or

A chicken coop style one
Like this-http:// http://www.ideas-4-pets.co.uk/ferrodo-ferret-hutch-047-p-6490.html

I know there's other kinds, if there's any particularly good kinds, please tell me 
Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are good cages but very thin wood. could you maybe look for a joiner near by you? what part of the uk are you in?


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> they are good cages but very thin wood. could you maybe look for a joiner near by you? what part of the uk are you in?


Urmmm well I am in around Glasgow. What would the joiner do? 
Thanksx


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Also +DKDREAM, how thick should it be?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

joiners can make cages that will last years, these ones online are very thin. Thicker the better.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

You could try the happy hutch company. very good quality, I've got a couple of 6ft ones for my rabbits and guinea pigs, lovely big hutches and well built

http://www.happyhutch.co.uk/


----------

